# imipramine and alcohol



## michelle8 (Apr 30, 1999)

I have been taking a very low dose of imipramine with some success. My GI doc put me on it about a month ago. Only 10 mg at bedtime. Really helps me sleep. My question is: I'm not a big drinker, but I am going to Vegas for a week and I know I will probably want a couple cocktails while I am there. Should I stop taking the imipramine while I am on vacation? Will it hurt me to stop it? It isn't suppose to be addictive, but I have read places where they say you may have withdrawal symptoms. I know this is a really low dose, but I am such a lightweight when it comes to meds. I was a zombie for the first couple of days just taking this low dose of medicine. I don't have any side effects with it now. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi there,I didn't know what imipramine was, so I looked it up at http://onhealth.webmd.com/conditions/resou.../item,70883.asp From that site:Use alcohol cautiously. Alcohol may increasedrowsiness and dizziness while you are takingimipramine. Do not stop taking imipramine suddenly. Thiscould cause symptoms such as nausea, headache,and malaise.I have had one drink while taking prescription-strength naproxen sodium. The pharmacy label warns against combining with alcohol, as it increases the drowsy effect.In my experience, drinking just one drink while the naproxen was in my system made me VERY drowsy and kind of out of it. The alcohol really affected me. I'm a relative lightweight when it comes to drinking, which didn't help. I tried having a drink or two once or twice about 24 hours after taking a naproxen, which I take every 12 hours when I have menstrual cramps. I thought the med would be out of my system enough, but it was not.I would be VERY careful drinking while on your med if it warns against it.If you are wanting to drink, I would suggest experimenting at home, when someone else is around in case you get really out of it. Try having just one drink and see what it does to you. If it doesn't seem to affect you, you can try two some other night.Drinking a lot probably wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Imipramine is in a class of drugs called tricyclic antidepressants. When taking imipramine your response to alcoholic beverages and other CNS (Central Nervous System) depressants may be exaggerated. You are on a very low dose of Imipramine so I don't think a drink will effect you too much. I too suggest you try a drink at home, or just a little, to see what effect it has on you. You will probably need less alcohol to feel high.People can react differently to the same medication and alcohol, so try it and see how your body responds. It is not recommended but people I know use both. I personally advise great moderation!------------------Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2001)

When I was taking Imiprimine my doctor strongly suggested not drinking any alcoholic beverages...And I remember it taking about a week and a half to ween myself off the stuff... I remember I was having slight hallucinations during the "detox" and I was only on it for about 2 months...Just curious as to why your doc put you on imiprimine...I know that it is an appetite stimulant...I gained about 10 lbs on the stuff...Are you having problems with weight loss or appetite loss with your IBS? Plus, imiprimine is such an "old" antidepressent...My mom used to take it 30 or so years ago...Just curious...NH


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For IBS some of the older tricyclic antidepressants work better for pain management in some people than the newer ones.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I agree with K about pain. Tricyclic antidepressants also work better at being able to control D and in some cases severe depression. It also seems that the body doesn't eventually build up a tolerance for the drug as much as can happen after years of use with the newer SSRI antidepressantsIt is also called Tofranil and used for bed wetting in children. Often The old drugs work well for certain conditions. The newer antidepressants have less side effects. I feel they each have their place.------------------Forever Vikee


----------

